# Visa work for Abu dhabi



## hela.kh (Jun 18, 2014)

Hello everybody

i went to abu dhabi with a tourist visa and i found a job so i left the country and the companie started the procedure from 05/05/2014 and i am still waiting until now , do you think it is normal they said that is all about general directorate of residence and foreigners affairs.

please i need any information i m really lost 
thank you


----------

